# Quests of Doom - Pathfinder and Swords & Wizardry Modules



## Starfox (Oct 16, 2014)

Quests of Doom - Pathfinder and Swords & Wizardry Modules is a kickstarter for a giant adventure pack from Frog God Games and on its last 48 hours. Really it is a bit late to post it here, but better late than never.

Anyone has an opinion on this? I'm a potential customer too.


----------

